# PC-Komponenten Kompatibilität / Ergänzungen



## Dani866 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
will mir neuen Pc zusammenstellen, wollte mir noch eine Meinung einholen hier die Komponenten die ich mir Vorgestellt habe:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Box, Sockel AM3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire VAPOR-X HD5870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DUAL DVI-I / HDMI / DP
Mainbord: ASRock 880GXG/USB3, AM3, ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB-Kit Corsair Twin3X4096-1333C9DHX DDR3, CL9

So und falls ihr noch Vorschläge für Netzteile oder Änderungen habt, immer raus damit. xD
Danke euch schon mal im Vorraus!


----------

